# Pet Mountain Sale 10% off



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Pet Mountain is having a 10% off orders of $50+ and free shipping over $150+

There prices are already some of the best on Merrick Flossies, 50 pack $118.65 now $106.79. I added a few other things to get the free shipping.

http://www.petmountain.com/home


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks Sandi, Christmas presents.


----------

